# Samsung NP-R60S



## iRaptor (25. April 2010)

Guten Tag,

ist es möglich in einen Samsung NP-R60S einen Core 2 Duo selbst einzubauen? Der Pentium D ist mir langsam zu langsam ^^.

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2010)

Da musst Du mal auslesen, was für nen Sockel und welchen Chipsatz das hat. NImm dazu am besten mal das tool CPU-Z und schau bei CPU nach "socket" und bei mainboard nach "chipset"


----------



## iRaptor (2. Mai 2010)

Also das wäre der Socked P (478) und Chipset der ATI Xpress 1250 (RS600)

lg


----------

